# 도와주셔서 감사합니다



## Amirali1383koohi

Can you translate the following sentence , word by word?
Thank you in advance 😊
도와주셔서 감사 해요 / 도외 주셔서 감사 합니다


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Amirali1383koohi,
There is a typo in your sentence, which should be written "도*와*주셔서 감사합니다".
It is a rather polite way of expressing gratitude, simply thanking someone for helping you out with something.

"도와주셔서" literally means "because you helped me" or could be understood more naturally as "...for helping me".
"감사합니다", as you may know already, is "thank you", hence the meaning of the entire sentence, "thank you for helping me".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Youky LEE

Hi, you can say like that.
"도와주셔서 감사해요"  or "도와줘서 고마워"
Both can be translated as 'Thanks you for helping me.'

However, you can say to different person. 
"도와주셔서 감사해요" can be said to the elder or stranger.
"도와줘서 고마워" can be said to the younger or well-known people. 

Hope this helpful.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thanks a lot


----------

